# Romans 3:25,...



## JKLeoPCA (Feb 18, 2006)

Just seeking a clear, to the point, definition of Propitiation, and of Expiation; the association the one has with the other, and where they differ. 

Just want to see what ideas are out there, and who has the best way of "putting it."



And if you like, comment on the NIV "translation" of Romans 3:25 in this regard.

[Edited on 2-19-2006 by JKLeoPCA]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you have JI Packer's "Knowing God"? He has a chapter on that very topic that you may find helpful.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 18, 2006)

Propitiation: _satisfying_ God's wrath/ righteous requirement

Expiation: _removing_ our guilt/sin

The Greek word i`lasth,rion can be used either way. I think the NIV (and the NRSV) cop out by avoiding the issue.

Liberals, (see the RSV) typically prefer the concept of expiation, because it takes away the notion that God's justice had to be satisfied before we could be forgiven. (Propitiation makes God sound harsh, or so they would say.)


[Edited on 2-19-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------

